# ginger male kitten



## sk31 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi everybody i hope this thread doesnt upset anyone.....im looking for a ginger male kitten as soon as hes ready to leave his mummy....i live in birmingham, so if anyone knows anyone who wants to sell thier baby plz plz plz let me know.... i should also mention i do have young children ages 1, 3, and 5 as that might put some ppl off.
thank you

edit:
is there any ginger, ginger n white, all white, babies out there lol im so upset i cant get hold of a ginger baby...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Your thread wont upset anybody, im glad you are looking for a kitten.
I only have older cats in rescue at the moment but im sure you will find a kitten soon.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Are sj's all spoken for?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats a good point, no she still has some left to rehome. xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Thats a good point, no she still has some left to rehome. xx


Oh right they will be a good few weeks yet wont they but she does have gingers  might be a bit far away though.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I can arrange transport but they wont be leaving sj until 10th march.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Good luck!!!


----------



## sk31 (Dec 23, 2012)

oh wow...you guys are so sweet....I must admit that is not the response i expected lol...


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello  i have one little ginger boy that needs a home, He wont be 13 weeks until the first of April (I got date wrong sorry CC)

I live on the isle of wight is that to far for you to travel?


----------



## sk31 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi, thanks for getting back to me, yes you are a bit far away from me, I'm in Birmingham. &#128542;


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

If you are serious about this kitten i am sure something could be arranged.Thee kitens are pretty special their mum was a cat who was rescued.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

can you travel to oxfordshire or near to here. this way i can arrange transport.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Fair enough  shame though..little columbus does love to travel and
explore new things


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Fair enough  shame though..little columbus does love to travel and explore new things


----------



## sk31 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you all you guys truly are lovely ppl....but tbh it would be easier for me to get one from Birmingham..it is a shame...just seen the pics of the beauties &#128530;


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That is a shame as this girl who was rescued was already pregnant.
Is it that you dont wish to wait until the beginning of april as the kitten can easily be delivered to you.


----------



## sk31 (Dec 23, 2012)

I know I'm very impatient lol I probably won't get one before then anyway but I'm still looking if I can't find one before then and he hasn't found a home ( which I doubt as he is gorgeous) then I will ofcourse have him but yes I do want one before April.


----------



## sk31 (Dec 23, 2012)

Can I just ask how old should the kitten be when I get one? I've seen kittens on sale from 8weeks...seems too young to be away from thier mum


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats the big question, I always say 13 weeks as mum has so much to teach them but many people do rehome at 9 weeks old.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> That is a shame as this girl who was rescued was already pregnant.
> Is it that you dont wish to wait until the beginning of april as the kitten can easily be delivered to you.


Sorry but I don't agree with some of these post, the OP has stated they woud prefer to offer a kitten a home nearer to where they live - perhaps they would like to meet the kitten before deciding on which one they woud like - I don't think this is unreasonable.

I think it is unfair to pressure people into taking a kitten they haven't met, no matter who the member is.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

And now I wish I could have little Columbus!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Nobody is putting pressure on anybody taking a kitten, it was just an offer and if the Op decides not to take the offer thats fine.


----------



## sk31 (Dec 23, 2012)

yeah i dont feel pressured at all i think it was such a sweet offer thankyou for that


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Bit shocked here,i have not seen any 'pressuring' going on,just someone being given an option to give a rescue kitten a home  and if the op doesnt want that kitten it wont matter at all...at all.


----------



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

Where is a picture of this little ginger kitten in need of a home?


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

do you have an age limit? as i know someone rehoming a ginger boy hes already been neutered but hes about 5 months old now?


----------



## sk31 (Dec 23, 2012)

hi, im looking for one that is just ready to leave mum, a little sweet baby boy to add to the madness of this house lol:yikes:


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

oh right i guess marmelede will be too old for u then


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Setter said:


> Where is a picture of this little ginger kitten in need of a home?


This is one of the ginger kittens in the litter. Keep scrolling down.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/284219-lots-lots-kitten-pics.html


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

AWWWW marmalade is the best name for a ginger kitty


----------



## Setter (May 5, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> This is one of the ginger kittens in the litter. Keep scrolling down.
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/284219-lots-lots-kitten-pics.html


Aww, very cute! I lost my ginger Tom a few years ago and still have his sister but do miss the redhead! I am torn though , because would love to have a Maine Coon but feel guilty for thinking about paying for a cat when there are so many in rescue


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

Hannahmourneevans said:


> AWWWW marmalade is the best name for a ginger kitty


picked by a 3 year old child


----------



## sk31 (Dec 23, 2012)

why are ginger kittens hard to find....ive called two rescue centres too and they dont have any ginger kittens....:sad:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Setter said:


> Aww, very cute! I lost my ginger Tom a few years ago and still have his sister but do miss the redhead! I am torn though , because would love to have a Maine Coon but feel guilty for thinking about paying for a cat when there are so many in rescue


you could always get a maine coon from a rescue. i don't know what rescues there are specifically for maine coons but i know patsy at rushden persian rescue sometimes has some in.
Rushden Persian Rescue


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

sk31 said:


> why are ginger kittens hard to find....ive called two rescue centres too and they dont have any ginger kittens....:sad:


id you was on here around june i found a ginger in a bag along with her tabby brother :yikes:


----------



## sk31 (Dec 23, 2012)

hi can you possibly give me more info on marmalade if hes still available and also a picture would be good.......gingers are so hard to find thanks


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

sk31 said:


> hi can you possibly give me more info on marmalade if hes still available and also a picture would be good.......gingers are so hard to find thanks


sorry just checked again and he is actually ginger with white
im guessing u r after full ginger?


----------



## sk31 (Dec 23, 2012)

could you get a photo? might have to give up on the ginger thing lol
ok so now ive added to the requirement list....if no ginger kitten is available next option is ginger and white and last option all white must be male though 
thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

I have found one on preloved in Dudley £40 12 weeks old


----------



## sk31 (Dec 23, 2012)

im looking cant find it


----------



## sk31 (Dec 23, 2012)

oh found it on pets4homes
ive called them and they are selling for a friend but kitten has had no jabs? is it still ok to get him? Im not sure,


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

you wont find many that have had their jabs unless u go to a rescue or get a pedigree
you will just have to arrange the vaccinations urself


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

It is on preloved not pets4homes


----------



## sk31 (Dec 23, 2012)

wow really? i thought it was important to get jabs done? might have him delivered they said they could do that for petrol costs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

Preloved | ginger male kitten £40 for sale in Dudley, West Midlands


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

Years ago when I adopted an adult cat from the RSPCA I had to get his vaccinations.


----------



## sk31 (Dec 23, 2012)

Fiji444 said:


> It is on preloved not pets4homes


think its the same add dudley 12weeks £40 lol i cant find it on preloved


----------



## sk31 (Dec 23, 2012)

thanks for the link...it is the same cat


----------



## sk31 (Dec 23, 2012)

ok can i just ask then is it not important to get jabs done? I dont know why but i feel as something not right lol just want to make sure kitten is healthy.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Great news let us know if you get him.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

sk31 said:


> ok can i just ask then is it not important to get jabs done? I dont know why but i feel as something not right lol just want to make sure kitten is healthy.


it is important to get the jabs done but most wont get it dont before rehoming the kittens, so will be down to you to get that done

and ofcourse neutering which is very important


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

I would just get them done ASAP when you get him. I would not worry too much. It says he has been wormed and had flea treatment.


----------



## sk31 (Dec 23, 2012)

ive decided to get this little chap...just have to see if my useless husband can make himself useful for once and take me to see him before i get him...if not will get them to deliver......im so excited


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

hi, just wondered if you had been to see this little fellow yet - if so is he home with you


----------

